# Tool Boxes for Service/Repair?



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I searched the forum for tool box threads, but nothing came up.

I bought 2 new boxes from bLowes and they fell apart within a week. Anyone have the perfect box or bag?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Husky bag or veto bag I like, still using for years


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

For service I like this one McGuire Nichols wm22225 12" toolbag. Has a small zipper pouch on the back for Allen keys, small stuff and loops for channies/stuff. Big pocket for paste/putty/front loop for ptfe tape. Very happy. Bought two. Everything else goes in a Rubbermaid with a shoulder strap. Has a big front pocket for mint condition folding backscratchers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> For service I like this one McGuire Nichols wm22225 12" toolbag. Has a small zipper pouch on the back for Allen keys, small stuff and loops for channies/stuff. Big pocket for paste/putty/front loop for ptfe tape. Very happy. Bought two. Everything else goes in a Rubbermaid with a shoulder strap. Has a big front pocket for mint condition folding backscratchers.


Plastic Craftman 17 " box.. had it for more than 15 years..


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

CLC 1539 is what I like for my main bag because it has a lot of pockets to keep some sort of order in my tools. It is 18" longhand can have big stuff in the big compartment in the middle and runs around $70. I also have it's little brother 1537 and that one is 13" and only has pockets on one side of the bag.
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...7DNAhWPZiYKHQRuCskQMwgbKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've really been digging on the bucket tool boxes. I like it better then my ridgid jobmax or veto propac


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

tool boxes to keep on the truck or ones you carry into the job?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

For everyday hand tools...I will be veto from now on. Expensive but ridiculously well built looks really good and will outlast anything I've ever used.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was a die hard veto guy... But I never keep up on the organization side of it...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

The clc bag I have is almost the same as a veto propac not quite as tough but still plenty tough for me. I've had mine for 1.5 year now and no damage to it yet, still looks like new. I just can't get myself to pay over $200 for a veto when my clc is just as good for only $70.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I love my mcguire nicholas bag, had it for years. Also have a bostitch 16" tool bag from walmart that was 19$ and has held up surprisingly really well. The bottom is plastic for wet floors. I thought for sure the threads through the plastic would fail but they are perfect.

For toolboxes the dewalt/bostitch/stanley fiber filled toolboxes are ridiculously strong and light. Both heavy duty clasps have 2 padlock holes and the rim has a watertight seal. I stand on them, throw them, fill them way to heavy and let them slide around in the bed of a pickup. They are beast. Plus they have a v groove with markings for cutting pipe/wood/whatever.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

best tool carrier known to man..and they are free from any job doing drywall..."the spackle bucket"..just dont grab one with the top closed you could get a surprise....:laughing:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We get nice clean coolant/antifreeze buckets from our big clients. About every 6 months there are like 40 by the dumpsters and they dissappear in days. Filter media buckets too. The coolant bucket lids are a pita but the buckets are tougher. When I snake a house main I end up bringing in at least 2 buckets.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought a Veto. Never used anything but a box, so this is a life changing moment and I'm sharing it with youse.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumber said:


> I bought a Veto. Never used anything but a box, so this is a life changing moment and I'm sharing it with youse.


You needed a tool bag? That amount of tools would fit in your pocket :whistling2:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> You needed a tool bag? That amount of tools would fit in your pocket :whistling2:


Man, I open my toolbox to you and you make fun of it. Cold.

My other toolboxes is a box truck. A shop. A shed. A spare bedroom. 1/4 of a garage.

What you see in that bag is what basically what was in the box. It has other compartments that has tape and tapes, dope, and a bunch of smaller tools.

One thing I don't like is that it doesn't have room to be a garbage bag. I've thrown old bits in every box I've owned.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

The critical issue I had with the bucket organizer bags was that it was too easy to just throw anything and everything in there.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nathan901 said:


> The critical issue I had with the bucket organizer bags was that it was too easy to just throw anything and everything in there.


I used to carry the bucket organizer, run a plumbing call throw the tools in the bucket. Next call I'm accidentally lugging in pipe wrenches to an a/c repair.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Everything has a place and I know when it's been left behind at 1 glance over the bag. Small channies-screwdrivers-ORing picks-knives folding doorstopper.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> The critical issue I had with the bucket organizer bags was that it was too easy to just throw anything and everything in there.


That's exactly what I love about my VETO. Only room for tools and nothing else. Consistently weighs 43lbs and everything in its place I can grab blindfolded


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> That's exactly what I love about my VETO. Only room for tools and nothing else. Consistently weighs 43lbs and everything in its place I can grab blindfolded


Nobody mess with my Craftman tool box..


----------



## Koolkat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Three issues with a tool box*

One: they get heavy. Mine is probably close to 50 lbs. When I retire, I'll be walking on a left-to-right tilt, and my right arm will be 2" lnger than my left. To be serious, though, I found a cool little folding dolly at Costco that can carry up to 100 lbs. I throw the box on that when I have a long way to go into a call.

Two (and I am sure it's a Murphy thing): the tool you need at any given moment is guaranteed to be right at the bottom of the box.

Three: if I tried to lighten the box by taking something out, sure as **** it's the first tool I'm going to need on the next job.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Koolkat said:


> One: they get heavy. Mine is probably close to 50 lbs. When I retire, I'll be walking on a left-to-right tilt, and my right arm will be 2" lnger than my left. To be serious, though, I found a cool little folding dolly at Costco that can carry up to 100 lbs. I throw the box on that when I have a long way to go into a call.
> 
> Two (and I am sure it's a Murphy thing): the tool you need at any given moment is guaranteed to be right at the bottom of the box.
> 
> Three: if I tried to lighten the box by taking something out, sure as **** it's the first tool I'm going to need on the next job.


LMFAO...........you speak no truer words...........:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

like the Klein backpack:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-To...Organizer-Backpack-Black-55421BP-14/205547112
lots of pockets and plenty durable, even a rubber boot on the bottom for wet floors.

I blame it on spending too much time on the HVAC install crew hahaha, but I like having my main tool bag on my back, then i have two hands left to carry my copper/sweat bucket & power tools, etc. if need be


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Just bought this Blue Beauty  107$USD shipped from Cananaduh. It's a Kennedy copy so pretty much the exact same as my WB and Sexauer toolboxes.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice box


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I use a tool bag for my daily hand tools, but for the most part I just pocket my tools, throw them in a bucket for my service calls. 
I also use a Milwaukee pack out organizers for dif types of calls like
-faucet repairs:
one I keep small channel locks, needle nose vice grips, a screw driver, exacto, Allen keys... etc in, along with, washers, Orings, seats, screws, cartridges, etc, this makes faucet repairs quick and easy.
-Pex/uponor
-copper/soldering
-drill bits, screws anchors/wall plugs etc.
-random: electrical, 1/4” / 3/8” compression etc..

I have a big lock box in my truck, for other bigger tools I don’t use daily..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Just bought this Blue Beauty  107$USD shipped from Cananaduh. It's a Kennedy copy so pretty much the exact same as my WB and Sexauer toolboxes.


I have this brand in a smaller box that I bought at a yard sale and used it when I was an employee. Now it reside in my van carrying the heavier tools. The wire clasp was missing so I bent a welding rod.

Nowadays all you see are boring red tool boxes. No such things as hammered blue and stuff.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------

